# Board top sheet damage?



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Never had any experience with Top Sheet damage.
Its a Salomon Assassin with < 5 days on it. 
Just wondering how bad this is/Should I go get it repaired. 
A couple of shots to the tail, and one of to the nose.
First 2 are small and havent broke through the wood. 
3rd is bigger about 2.0cm long and through the wood.
Any advice is great.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

wow, did you hit something or did a skier run over you?
you definitely want to fix that, with at least some marine epoxy


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ya your gonna want to seal that up to keep any water from packing in there and messing up with wood core and possibly pushing the top sheet up in spots. 

I don't think its major damage but I"d seal it up. Might be able to put some marine epoxy in there yourself or something or just have a shop patch it up for $20 the shop you bought it at might do it for free being or if you bought it local and not on the interwbz...


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> wow, did you hit something or did a skier run over you?
> you definitely want to fix that, with at least some marine epoxy


No idea, just got back from Whistler and saw it. 
Shit day up there by the way.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

larrytbull said:


> with at least some marine epoxy





slyder said:


> Might be able to put some marine epoxy in there yourself or something


Yup what they said.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

+1 on marine epoxy. But make sure its good and dry in the separation with a blow drier before you apply.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply's guys.
Bit of a bummer but what can you do 
Guess I will take it into boardroom or sportchek this weekend. 
Too lazy/scared to do it myself.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Did you sit on a lift next to someone who rides opposite as you? My goofy riding friends are always dinging my board and vice versa heh.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Simon Birch said:


> Did you sit on a lift next to someone who rides opposite as you? My goofy riding friends are always dinging my board and vice versa heh.


Yea probs the case. Also at whistler they have those rests for your board. Might have clicked with the person next to me.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Update:
Went into Boardroom today. The guy said it hadn't hit the core, just chipped the top sheet, the wood was just part of the top sheet. So it wouldn't effect the performance of the board at all. All they could've done is throw some epoxy on to level it out. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Update:
> Went into Boardroom today. The guy said it hadn't hit the core, just chipped the top sheet, the wood was just part of the top sheet. So it wouldn't effect the performance of the board at all. *All they could've done is throw some epoxy on to level it out.
> *
> 
> ...


Which is what you should do to it if they didn't. Without something to fill it in? It could catch and peel back sum more!

Sand or file the ragged edges and just plop a dollop of epoxy in there. Smooth it in, let it dry and if needed for looks? Sand it smooth! I've had to do that several times to small edge chips 'n' peels on my Arbor! (…I'm no handy, DIY kinda guy either!) It's pretty easy & simple! Kinda like waxing,.. It seems nerve wracking until you actually do it, then you wonder why you were worried! :dunno: :hairy:


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Which is what you should do to it if they didn't. Without something to fill it in? It could catch and peel back sum more!
> 
> 
> 
> Sand or file the ragged edges and just plop a dollop of epoxy in there. Smooth it in, let it dry and if needed for looks? Sand it smooth! I've had to do that several times to small edge chips 'n' peels on my Arbor! (…I'm no handy, DIY kinda guy either!) It's pretty easy & simple! Kinda like waxing,.. It seems nerve wracking until you actually do it, then you wonder why you were worried! :dunno: :hairy:



Will do. Thanks for the help!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjlasota (Feb 11, 2015)

For everyone suggesting epoxy, and maybe to help Rotcoddam411, what is the best epoxy to use? I know that the quick set stuff is a no-no. For sure Marine. But is there a better brand than others? I've heard how flexible the marine epoxy is is important. Loctite makes some, Hardman, Devcon?


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

bjlasota said:


> For everyone suggesting epoxy, and maybe to help Rotcoddam411, what is the best epoxy to use? I know that the quick set stuff is a no-no. For sure Marine. But is there a better brand than others? I've heard how flexible the marine epoxy is is important. Loctite makes some, Hardman, Devcon?


I went and grabbed some marine epoxy from Canadian Tire, the stuff that sets in 4 hours. For flexibility i don't think it matters that much, for that small of a chip in the top sheet it won't matter.

I assume you need some help knowing what to get?  If not thanks for the concern!


----------



## bjlasota (Feb 11, 2015)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> I went and grabbed some marine epoxy from Canadian Tire, the stuff that sets in 4 hours. For flexibility i don't think it matters that much, for that small of a chip in the top sheet it won't matter.
> 
> I assume you need some help knowing what to get?  If not thanks for the concern!


Yeah, that was the original concern. I picked up some West marine tonight. It's setting now, we'll see how it sets in a few days. I have it setup on 2 different boards, with 2 different types of cuts.


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

I guess we all had a project this evening. I went w/ the Locktite marine epoxy. I masked off the largest chip. 150 grit to smooth out after it cures.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Nasty...
Is the assassin now particularly sturdy?
Thinking of buying and that's a bit offputting
Never happens to the carbonium topsheets


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Nasty...
> Is the assassin now particularly sturdy?
> Thinking of buying and that's a bit offputting
> Never happens to the carbonium topsheets


Nah, this won't happen, 
my brothers board had the same chips on further inspection. 
Must have been those shitty skiers :finger1:


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Had to do something similar to the nose of my (Burton) board recently.... Not sure how it happened on the nose because I don't remember hitting it on a rail and I don't run over people's stuff in the lift line. My tail is in perfect condition somehow.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

bjlasota said:


> For everyone suggesting epoxy, and maybe to help Rotcoddam411, what is the best epoxy to use? I know that the quick set stuff is a no-no. For sure Marine. But is there a better brand than others? I've heard how flexible the marine epoxy is is important. Loctite makes some, Hardman, Devcon?


West Systems 2 part Marine Epoxy. Hands down the best for sanding and staying flexible. It's what's recommended for diy splitboards also.


----------

